# Shawn Spears removed from AEW Roster



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Spears reboot number 5


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh wow. Hope he didn't bounce.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Oh noooooooooooo 😑


----------



## Han Popo (Nov 17, 2020)

The guy that was “held back” by the evil Vince McMahon.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Remember when he was going to be a Horseman?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He was what he could have been. And they should have seen that ahead of time.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i think i'm the only one here who actually likes him
imagine if he got all the TV time that stunt, kiss, janela has got
you need to tell me that he is a worse wrestler than these losers ?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> i think i'm the only one here who actually likes him
> imagine if he got all the TV time that stunt, kiss, janela has got
> you need to tell me that he is a worse wrestler than these losers ?


Hes just boring as fuck he can wrestle sure but he has zero personality or charisma about him.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Hes just boring as fuck he can wrestle sure but he has zero personality or charisma about him.


how do we know?, they didn't use him


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> how do we know?, they didn't use him


Bro they tried like 4 different gimmicks with him dont give me that they didnt use him.

Hes just not good


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Once he had his pants ripped off and had Tully’s picture on his crotch, it was over.

The fact that he didn’t tell Tully about this and it was HIS idea shows how little of a mind for the business he has.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

This was ironically the best overall run of his career. Good riddance!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@RapShepard *I'm trying to find my Shawn Spears dragging that aged well, but I can only find yours 😹*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Oracle said:


> Hes just boring as fuck he can wrestle sure but he has zero personality or charisma about him.


I don't know about that. Looked pretty charismatic during his NXT run.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> I don't know about that. Looked pretty charismatic during his NXT run.


He just jumped around screaming "10" at random. He was awful then and has only mildly improved now that he's dropped that ridiculous gimmick in AEW.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Shawn came into AEW with good momentum and the chair shot to Cody.... but the match was a stinker... and then they jacked his idea of the inner circle and its been all downhill for him. Spears has no charisma.... he is boring as hell and will never become a star. One third of the AEW roster is straight up trash....they need to cut these clowns and focus mostly on the better talent. So tired of seeing clowns on Dynamite taking airtime away from legit talent.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> This was ironically the best overall run of his career. Good riddance!


I don't know about that, his late NXT/Early Main Roster run was probably the best shot he ever had.

Wonder how much was about him and how much people liked chanting TEN!
...Now that I think about it I wish they let Preston Vance stay as Cody Vance so Spears could have been joined Dark Order as 10.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @RapShepard *I'm trying to find my Shawn Spears dragging that aged well, but I can only find yours [emoji81]*


Such high hopes people had


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

To me his appeal is his comedy. The way he was used in WWE is about where I think he benefits most, a mid card or lower mid card, maybe in a tag team. I never saw him as some big star like others seemed to when he first debuted in AEW.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He just jumped around screaming "10" at random. He was awful then and has only mildly improved now that he's dropped that ridiculous gimmick in AEW.


Very simplistic way of looking at it.

Dude was ultra likeable in nxt. Great baby. I remember at NXT Orlando at Amway there in person and 15,000 people going crazy for him.

How has he improved if nobody cares about him now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Such high hopes people had


*Are you looking through all those threads and reading the delusions? It's incredible.*


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't know about that, his late NXT/Early Main Roster run was probably the best shot he ever had.
> 
> Wonder how much was about him and how much people liked chanting TEN!
> ...Now that I think about it I wish they let Preston Vance stay as Cody Vance so Spears could have been joined Dark Order as 10.


What did he do that was of any importance during his whole WWE tenure? I believe he got killed by Kevin Owens and that was about it. Plus his WWE name was ridiculous.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Very simplistic way of looking at it.
> 
> Dude was ultra likeable in nxt. Great baby. I remember at NXT Orlando at Amway there in person and 15,000 people going crazy for him.
> 
> How has he improved if nobody cares about him now?


He was "ultra likeable" on NXT, which was still largely composed of developmental talent, besides the Finn Balors and Kevin Owens of the time. A golden era in some senses, but still very hit and miss with some talent. It's the same brand that people cheered for Tyler Breeze at the time too for context.


EDIT: Just watched his promo back from Dynamite as I unfortunately fell asleep watching it earlier. Anyone thought that this will lead to him showing up on Impact as a kayfabe jump?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Are you looking through all those threads and reading the delusions? It's incredible.*


Link me a couple



VIP86 said:


> i think i'm the only one here who actually likes him
> imagine if he got all the TV time that stunt, kiss, janela has got
> you need to tell me that he is a worse wrestler than these losers ?


I'd say so at least they have some character and quirk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He needs to be let go. Sorry is persona is dull as fuck. Hope he is out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

People do realise its 2020 right? Spears having no charisma doesn't mean a thing, in fact its probably a positive as far as Wrestling promotors go. The less charisma you have, the duller you are, then the more successful you will be in modern Pro Wrestling. 

Everyone acting like Spears is too dull to amount to anything, have you see WWE's Main Event scene. Its 90% the dullest human beings to ever live.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Shawn Spears just isn't very good. Keep in mind he is one of Cody's real life personal friends so he probably has 5 more chances left. He was the first and probably biggest example so far of the grass isn't always greener outside of the WWE. Wrestlers and their fans say everybody is misused in WWE and would be huge stars elsewhere. Simple math tells us there just aren't enough spots for that to be the case.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like him in the ring. Like his slow approach to wrestling. He's methodical and calculated much like Randy Orton. He takes his time. I enjoy his work, he's definitely better than some of the guys who get more time than him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like him in the ring. Like his slow approach to wrestling. He's methodical and calculated much like Randy Orton. He takes his time. I enjoy his work, he's definitely better than some of the guys who get more time than him.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He was "ultra likeable" on NXT, which was still largely composed of developmental talent, besides the Finn Balors and Kevin Owens of the time. A golden era in some senses, but still very hit and miss with some talent. It's the same brand that people cheered for Tyler Breeze at the time too for context.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just watched his promo back from Dynamite as I unfortunately fell asleep watching it earlier. Anyone thought that this will lead to him showing up on Impact as a kayfabe jump?


Breeze was great during that NXT run though.

Wasn't like people were cheering for Mojo Rawley or Bull Dempsey at the time.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll never hope for someone to lose their job, unless they did something wrong to deserve it. Spears doesn't, even though he is struggling to find something that works for him right now. The guy can go in the ring for sure.

Hopefully whatever Spears and AEW is up to with this it works for the guy. So far we seem to be talking about him, which is what they want.

I do like Spears but I agree with the constructive criticism of him and his weakness.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> I don't know about that. Looked pretty charismatic during his NXT run.


He wasn´t. He had a GIMMICK that was over, and that´s it.
If it´s just a work, then I´m not a fan of it. (I don´t like it when WWE does it either). If it´s a work, I´m afraid it´s just so AEW can send some lesser talent to Impact.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

He isn't ACTUALLY gone you guys.
The dude just appeared last night on TV and "quit" on screen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I astill think there is this hidden good stuff inside him. Question is will he be one of those wrestlers that couldnt ever bring it out. Like people have said about james storm. Likely he wont ever bring it out. To many guys in aew feel the need to truly act and play something instead of just a boring extra spicey version of themselves.

I am yet to see a singe WWE guy that came out of the flawed system in the past 15 years be good in AEW. They all seem the same from one other but different than a normal person that gets into the wrestling busines.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thomazbr said:


> He isn't ACTUALLY gone you guys.
> The dude just appeared last night on TV and "quit" on screen.


Exactly hence why I said it's probably a work


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> What did he do that was of any importance during his whole WWE tenure? I believe he got killed by Kevin Owens and that was about it. Plus his WWE name was ridiculous.


Outside of a short lived Cody feud (which he also lost) what has he done that was of any importance in AEW? Rack up wins on Dark? At least in WWE he got crowd reactions from people chanting 10. He hasn't done much in either company.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Not everyone is going to be big star. He was jobber to the stars and got a nice feud with Cody out of it. He's still more successful than the vast majority of people who set out to be wrestlers


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

funny i never knew him in wwe but i saw a few videos of his 10 thing and i thought it was so fucking stupid. I saw him in AEW and i thought this guy has something in him. Like i said from the start i think its someone that will never be able to bring himself out. So yeah i guess he will always suck


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

What's Shane Spurs doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Shawn Spears probably thought he was going to main event in AEW like Cody Rhodes except he has a lot less talent. He might make a TNA or indy roster but is nothing special to say the least.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I swear, one day I'll understand why it's so difficult... 

He appeared, smashed up Cody, had a forgettable match and did nothing. Then he repeated the shitty process over and over again, until we all wanted to kill ourselves. 

Instead of all of that, why not appear, smash up Cody, have the forgettable match, then smash up someone else and keep doing shit like that until it sticks? Until you get it right and people pay attention and like you and are excited to see you. Then work from there. 

Instead he just keeps bobbing up and down like a fucking apple. The only thing he lacks is confidence. He doesn't believe in himself, so why should we?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Good. He was overpaid and a useless addition.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Think this thread shows that a lot of people don't watch Dynamite.  

They literally did a worked shoot promo with him yesterday. It has to be an angle or why bother? It's also on their YouTube.

Also, he's deleted his Twitter and gone incognito. Wonder if they have some sort of future invasion in the pipeline? ie. Spears 'jumps' to IMPACT...


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I'll never hope for someone to lose their job, unless they did something wrong to deserve it. Spears doesn't, even though he is struggling to find something that works for him right now. The guy can go in the ring for sure.
> 
> Hopefully whatever Spears and AEW is up to with this it works for the guy. So far we seem to be talking about him, which is what they want.
> 
> I do like Spears but I agree with the constructive criticism of him and his weakness.


You know how much they were supposedly paying him right? It was reportedly 7 figures...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> You know how much they were supposedly paying him right? It was reportedly 7 figures...


Whatever Khan is willing to pay him then good for him for getting it.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

He started off hit with the chair shot. Guy just lacks some kind of it factor.

I hate saying that but this because it sounds so cliche but there's no better example of that than Spears.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Link me a couple
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say so at least they have some character and quirk


*Click the posts I liked of yours and it'll take you directly to the threads.*


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Regardless of what he does, please lose the mohawk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Think this thread shows that a lot of people don't watch Dynamite.
> 
> They literally did a worked shoot promo with him yesterday. It has to be an angle or why bother? It's also on their YouTube.
> 
> Also, he's deleted his Twitter and gone incognito. Wonder if they have some sort of future invasion in the pipeline? ie. Spears 'jumps' to IMPACT...



i think people get it. We just switched to discuss shawn spears topic like we did several months ago. Still waiting for him to make it happen,Hope it does but ya


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

ehhh. promo was good on dynamite, but he still isn't a top card wrestler


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm trying to think of all the times they tried to get this dude over
-Chairman/chairshot to Cody. Match wasn't anything special, nickhame didn't get over and he fell off.
-that short lived thing where he did newscast for a few weeks
-the tease that he was going to join FTR and Tully ala the Horsemen that never happened
-the black glove thing
-searching for a tag partner on twitter
-this dumb worked shoot thing that will appear on lists such as "Worst worked shoot angles in wrestling" in 6 or so years

Not to mention he was in developmental for like 10 years and he's only there due to his relationship with the higher ups like Luther and Cutler. He'd be at the top of my list of dead weight to cut tbh. He's just such a nothing wrestler.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shawn Spears is 39 and has been in the business for almost 20 years now. How can anyone use the "potential" argument? Potential is for guys who haven't been with the two biggest wrestling companies in the U.S. and has mostly been regularly featured on one of them for over a year. Not to mention having one of the all-time great as his manager.


I mean, he's not horrendous or anything but AEW has tried to feature him on a level that I don't feel his talent can live up to. At the end of the day, some guys are just mid-tier talent that serve best in the mid-card, with their ceiling being the occasional mid-card title run.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Unless it’s a work I’m going to repeat what I said when he left wwe. A nobody


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Some guys just don’t click. Shawn Spears has never clicked. He can work hard and be fine at certain things, but he’s just not compelling.

He’d be a fine enhancement guy. He might work behind the scenes. But I don’t see anyone really caring about him. His shtick for “over” in NXT, but it was such a call and response thing. People didn’t really care about him.

Good on him for betting on himself and banging Peyton Royce. But yeah, a bit disappointed this is going to be another go-nowhere angle, to be honest.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

His greatest accomplishment in wrestling will always be putting a ring on Peyton Royce.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

validreasoning said:


> Very simplistic way of looking at it.
> 
> Dude was ultra likeable in nxt. Great baby. I remember at NXT Orlando at Amway there in person and 15,000 people going crazy for him.
> 
> How has he improved if nobody cares about him now?


It's the old 'caught up' effect. Peak NXT had parallels to other promotions when they were hot. When the situation is ideal a booker can take a floundering wrestler, add a bit of a gimmick and get the act over. Then the heat heightens it further. Remember how Heyman got indie level talent over in ECW. Or how Kama, Fatu, Bob Holly etc got over as faces in 1999.

NXT was getting big reactions for Rose, Breeze and the Vaudevillians at one point back on the mid 2010s. That's not so say Spears isn't a good hand and adept wrestler.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Breeze was great during that NXT run though.
> 
> Wasn't like people were cheering for Mojo Rawley or Bull Dempsey at the time.


He was okay. In all fairness to him, this was the best that he was too (besides the great segments as the Fashion Police).

Mojo and Bull were terrible throughout, like you say!


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Outside of a short lived Cody feud (which he also lost) what has he done that was of any importance in AEW? Rack up wins on Dark? At least in WWE he got crowd reactions from people chanting 10. He hasn't done much in either company.


Absolutely nothing of note, that's the thing. That Cody feud was still better than anything else he's done (inclusive of the horrible botch).


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ayres said:


> Regardless of what he does, please lose the mohawk


Agreed! It makes him look like one of the flappy head Canadians in South Park.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m sure he is “headed to Impact.”


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh is he appears in the rumble at number 10 as Tye Dillenger


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Future Impact world champ...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Future Impact world champ...


If that happens, Impact might as well throw in the towel and give up..They´re done.


----------



## wrestlefanatic101 (Nov 7, 2019)

He never turned out big in WWE, and now the same for AEW. Maybe he'll do all right in IMPACT.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I wouldn't say world champion but he'd probably fit in well with what Eric Young and Joe Doering, especially with EY doing the talking anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably just means he'll be "signed" by Don Callis who is EVP of Impact.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't try to dump this loser on Impact, they have enough dead weight on their roster. Larry D, Acey Romero, Luster the Legend, Adam Thornstowe, Rohit Raju, Mahabali Shera, Cody Deaner, Madman Fulton, Hornswoggle, John E. Bravo, Josh Mathews, Alisha Edwards, Jessica Havok, Su Yung, Neveah, too many old guys (Rhino, Swinger, and Hernandez can still go at least but it's past time for Tommy Dreamer and Ken Shamrock to hang it up).


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

You mean giving him a leather glove didn't make him take off? How come? 😂


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I actually liked the black glove gimmick, but it didn't seem like they really knew where to go with it at all. It was also kind of telling that he was never really on screen with FTR, even though they're all managed by Tully.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> how do we know?, they didn't use him


They used him plenty on Dark, he a solid worker but Zero personalty so was a enhancement talent at best. The only time he came close to showing charisma was when he did the anchor man promo piss take, but even that was mediocre.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

With his promo on Dynamite with schiavone it's clearly a work. Come on people! I reckon there will be an impact crossover angle for a while possibly see shamrock or moose perhaps showing up in aew in return.

His chair shot on cody was a big moment to be fair although that was all on cody. Pity he hasn't capitalised. He needs a really good gimmick that doesn't expose his lack of charisma. He has a great look.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This vanilla midget and his bitch have no buisness in the wrestling buisiness, both of them are literally everything wrong with wrestling.


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope they continue his angle with Scorpio Sky on impact. Spears goes to impact to make a point, comes close to beating various people but Scorpio always interferes so he loses.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This vanilla midget and his bitch have no buisness in the wrestling buisiness, both of them are literally everything wrong with wrestling.


He might be vanilla but calling him a midget is strange. Probably one of the most legit heavyweights in AEW at 6'3"/225lbs.

There's far worse guys than Spears in AEW, WWE and elsewhere. He's very solid in the ring. His problem comes down to charisma and character, or the lack thereof. They've tried different things with him, but nothing has stuck yet.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> He might be vanilla but calling him a midget is strange. Probably one of the most legit heavyweights in AEW at 6'3"/225lbs.
> 
> There's far worse guys than Spears in AEW, WWE and elsewhere. He's very solid in the ring. His problem comes down to charisma and character, or the lack thereof. They've tried different things with him, but nothing has stuck yet.


"Solid in the ring" goes no where because its fake, there is no such thing as being "good in the ring" and besides that.. no character.. very boring with no charisma.. vanilla indeed this vanilla midget is, again is everything wrong with wrestling today are jobbers like this and same can be said about his bitch.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Before going, he should at least fight Adam Page for the right to the leather glove and losing it as I want Adam to have a leather glove.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Before going, he should at least fight Adam Page for the right to the leather glove and losing it as I want Adam to have a leather glove.


Yeah, real quick have Adam Page squash him and take the glove


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yeah, real quick have Adam Page squash him and take the glove


IKR 😂 It has to happen


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I actually think Spears has great value as a trainer. He owns a wrestling school and actually works a slower more old school style. He could teach a new generation of wrestlers how to slow down and sell more. His personality never really comes across great on screen, but he does do the little things right in his matches. If he can teach the to others, then that could be a great thing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> IKR 😂 It has to happen


Yeah, something for Adam Page to do until perhaps getting him to challenge Kenny for the title in which I can see that being a thing for 2021


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Shawn may stick around AEW for a while because of how close he is with Cody. That said who wants to guess which year it'll be that Shawn Spears is the surprise entrant in the royal rumble at #10 of course? I'm guessing 2023.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Shawn may stick around AEW for a while because of how close he is with Cody. That said who wants to guess which year it'll be that Shawn Spears is the surprise entrant in the royal rumble at #10 of course? I'm guessing 2023.


Wouldnt be surprised at all if WWE was looking to bring this vanilla midget back on tv just to do nothing with just like the countless vanilla midgets they already got signed there for nothing.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

It would be awesome for some type of talent trade. I think a guy like Spears could be featured a lot better on Impact.

There's not so many guys in the way so he would have TV time to shine and be properly booked.

They never seemed to know exactly what to do with the guy. He's limited, but he does have some value in look and can cut a decent promo once every blue moon.

He seems like one of those guys to me that it's up to the company to get him over because he has trouble doing it himself.

That whole 10 gimmick on WWE doesn't count. That was just one of those stupid chants like the WHAT chant that always gets a pop no matter what.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yeah, something for Adam Page to do until perhaps getting him to challenge Kenny for the title in which I can see that being a thing for 2021


That depends as I think with Brodie Lee(RIP)'s "departure" maybe they'll make Page the Dark Order's leader.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> It would be awesome for some type of talent trade. I think a guy like Spears could be featured a lot better on Impact.
> 
> There's not so many guys in the way so he would have TV time to shine and be properly booked.
> 
> ...


They already have Eddie Edwards, and its the same fucking vanilla midget!


----------

